# stuck Bootloop



## cellobrian (Mar 15, 2012)

I haven't seen this particular issue here or in the XDA Touchpad dev forum...

When installing jcsullins CM 10, I cannot reboot my touchpad without getting stuck forever in the boot screen. This is after a complete ACMEuninstall and a clean install using ACME3. I have tried doing this both with and without restoring my Titanium Backup files, and in both cases, the same problem.

I wonder if this is due to my allowing the battery to get below 10% last week?

Would doing a complete wipe of the device by running WebOS Doctor solve this?

Thanks for any help,
-bc


----------



## Salvation27 (Nov 3, 2011)

Ok- question time:

1- Was the battery low when you installed CM10 (fresh install using ACME)?
2- Did you have all (4) files or so in CMINSTALL- and placed onto Touchpad
3- Did you do manual commands? Or use an "EasyInstaller"?


----------



## cellobrian (Mar 15, 2012)

Answer time!
1. Battery was fully charged each time.
2. All 4 files were present.
3. Manual commands.


----------



## Salvation27 (Nov 3, 2011)

4- what specific files did you put on your TP?
5- Has it ever officially loaded fully? Or is it just constantly getting stuck in boot loop?
6- You said something about Titanium Backup: explain further


----------



## cellobrian (Mar 15, 2012)

4. moboot_0.3.5.zip; 20130304 jcsullins build; CWM6; gapps 20121011
5. It loads just fine the first time, it is only after subsequent reboots or shutdowns that it gets stuck.
6. I had an earlier build of CM 10 on this touchpad, and perform weekly backups using TiBu. After flashing this build, I first tried restoring up with TiBu, but experienced the boot screen freeze; so I removed everything, re-installed, and this did time didn't restore with TiBu (in fact, I didn't do anything, just tried to reboot to see what would happen), and was met with the same result. Unless I'm just not being patient enough with the boot screen - but 10 minutes of that swirling cyanogenmod screen seemed like a bit much to me.

At this point, all Android elements have been removed, and I currently have a mostly useless TP, with only stock WebOS running...

------------

I should also state that I have been flashing nightlies and test builds for about 1 year now, and have never run into any problems before, hence my call for assistance now.


----------



## Salvation27 (Nov 3, 2011)

Well- if you are wiping dalvik/ cache, and clearing anything else- it's almost like a reset. So it should take a little time to fully boot (not too sure about 10 mins tho)
I do remember it taking some time whenever I installed new ROM, or wiped.

Also- maybe it's an app causing dilemma? Sometimes it is best to start from scratch- even tho it's tedious. Instead of doing "full" save with TB- try just saving app data, maybe?


----------



## cellobrian (Mar 15, 2012)

If it were an app, why would I experience the same problem when nothing other than gapps has been installed?

This is why I think a complete wipe/WebOS doctor may be in order. I'm thinking that there is some phantom data left from uninstalled apps or previous ROM flashes, despite my fastidious dalvik and cache wiping each and every time I flash a new ROM. *sigh*


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

cellobrian said:


> If it were an app, why would I experience the same problem when nothing other than gapps has been installed?
> 
> This is why I think a complete wipe/WebOS doctor may be in order. I'm thinking that there is some phantom data left from uninstalled apps or previous ROM flashes, despite my fastidious dalvik and cache wiping each and every time I flash a new ROM. *sigh*


First off, letting it discharge below 10% before recharging is no big deal. I would not run the Doctor unless WebOS won't boot. You could try a reset from settings/device info/reset options/ full secure erase. You must run ACMEUninstaller before trying this.

You are not giving a complete history of what you have done on your TP before trying to install CM10. You also did not explain how you tried to install CM10. You do not mention if you made a nandroid backup before trying all of this or whether you have tried to restore a nandroid backup. Have you tried installing a CM9 nightly?

How good are you at using WebOS? There are certain things you could do from WebOS that might help figure out of there is any junk left over. Have you ever installed Preware? How about Cyboot? Did you ever put your TP into developer mode?

Answers to all these questions might help get your TP running again.


----------



## cellobrian (Mar 15, 2012)

In response to the latest queries:

I have always used clockworkmod to install all of my CM ROMS. 
In the case of the most recent "clean" installs, I have piled all of the necessary .zips into the cminstall folder, and ACME3 has handled the relevant tasks.
There haven't been any problems installing the ROMS, nor have there been any problems getting the tablet to boot up either CM9 or CM10 the first time. FWIW, I never had any issues whatsoever with any version of CM9. The only time I've experienced problems have been in the 2 most recent jcsullins builds of CM10. The problems only began after the tablet went to 9% battery the other day, and only occur upon shutdowns or reboots after the initial setup.

I haven't made any nandroid back-ups lately, because TiBu has always worked amazingly well for me, even when I went from CM9 to CM10.

As far as WebOS, yes I have done all of the things you mentioned (Preware, developer mode, cyboot, etc). I'm no developer, that's for sure, but I feel like I've gotten pretty good at navigating around this device in pretty advanced ways. I had a PrePlus for 1.5 years prior to the TP release as well, and I had run the Meta-Doctor to install WebOS 2.X on that device.

Either way, I've saved all of my important files from the USB memory, and am currently running a full data wipe. I don't use my TP for anything important, and all of the files on there are backed up in multiple ways, so I'm just going to start from scratch tomorrow with a totally clean device, and see what happens. Hopefully this will solve the issue. If not, I'm just going to go back to CM9 for a while until some less-experimental CM10 builds come to fruition.

My main issue is that the only work-related tasks I need the tablet for, require the Android. I'm a professional cellist, so I use the TP for tuning/metronome purposes (apps which don't exist on WebOS), and for google books access, as I have some of my teaching materials there. So, I'd really like to have a functional Android experience on this thing!

If anyone else has any ideas as to what might be going on though, I'm still all ears!

Thanks!
-bc


----------



## cellobrian (Mar 15, 2012)

In case anyone is curious - full wipe in WebOS and another fresh ACME3 install did the trick.


----------



## Salvation27 (Nov 3, 2011)

Thatta boy!


----------

